# Poo Pond black water circling drain for final time



## dimsum (25 Sep 2012)

http://www.dvidshub.net/news/95155/poo-pond-black-water-circling-drain-final-time#.UGFllhia517

"KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan – The black water level in Kandahar Airfield’s infamous Poo Pond is decreasing as the final drainage of the iconic, brackish lake continues. By early winter, most of the pond area near the intersection of All-American Boulevard and Louisiana Road promises to appear just like any other non-descript vacant plot of land on KAF."

-------------

As someone who deployed with me the last time said, "KAF is the only place where you can get a large double-double with a side of fart."   :-X


----------



## WLSC (25 Sep 2012)

It always puzzle me.  Because of the lake,  Kandahar, witch his essentially almos a mediaval city because their the infra are not working smell wayyyyyyy better then KAF witch his a ''modern'' city !!   :-X :


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Sep 2012)

Ah the poo pond.  I lived a stones throw from it when I first deployed.  When the wind hit it just right... oh baby.


----------



## brihard (25 Sep 2012)

Ugh. To think that for some guys, that's their tour. On the other hand their tour t shirts should be pretty good.

Which roto was it again that built the Nessie? For that matter, there must be a website somewhere that has collected photos or anecdotes of most of the poo pond pranks?


----------



## dimsum (25 Sep 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Ugh. To think that for some guys, that's their tour. On the other hand their tour t shirts should be pretty good.



"So how was your tour?"
"It was crap."

I'm here all week.  Try the veal.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Sep 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> "So how was your tour?"
> "It was crap."
> 
> I'm here all week.  Try the veal.


How do I try the veal?  The local "Hot Veal Hut" shut down.


----------



## eurowing (25 Sep 2012)

The article talked about the look...  as if that putrid smell didn't ever exist.  589 days I did there. While I could look at poo pond without tearing up, I couldn't breath near it.   :'(  We even had high hopes when the ponds were drained and dredged to 20? feet as opposed to 5 feet deep. It still stunk.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Sep 2012)

My first tour we worked in the American lines across from where the Asian galley is now.  Every day at about 1500 hrs the wind would seem to shift and we'd get that heady aroma.  The Army guys hated it, but to us HT's it was a "Meh" thing.  Try sniffing grey water...  Now that's a gut wrenching smell, all that rotten decomposing grease and food stuff not to mention the hydrogen sulfide gas that can come with it too.


----------



## Staff Weenie (25 Sep 2012)

I've got a photo of the "Lifeguard Not On Duty" sign somewhere.

I always wondered......what would have happened if a rocket hit the poo pond?

I can't even begin to imagine how it sucked to be the laundry workers there - boiling hot, and smelling the crap all day.

Where will somebody go fishing for brown trout on KAF now?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Sep 2012)

I need to stop reading this thread.  It's giving me flashbacks.



			
				Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Where will somebody go fishing for brown trout on KAF now?


Somewhere down by the TFK HQ, there's always crap flowing from that general area.


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2012)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Where will somebody go fishing for brown trout on KAF now?



Oh, the ones that started as Speckled Trout?.....


----------



## Pieman (2 Oct 2012)

I'm just trying to imagine how bad it smelt after they sucked most of the liquid out and whatever is left is baking in the sun. Yummy.

Wonder if they found any laundry bags tossed into the poo pond?  I know a couple angry fellows who didn't like laundry duty too much. ha. 

That smell is still in one of the pelican boxes I had overseas. Every time I open it to grab something I just about loose my lunch.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> That smell is still in one of the pelican boxes I had overseas. Every time I open it to grab something I just about loose my lunch.



How did your pelican box work as a boat?  >


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> How did your pelican box work as a boat?  >


No, it's a "Pelican" box.  It was probably just fishing for all those corn backed brown Trout that everyone was talking about.   :nod:


----------



## Loachman (2 Oct 2012)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I always wondered......what would have happened if a rocket hit the poo pond?



I ran the final Sperwer mission. Suggestions for making it a memorable last flight included dousing it in fuel and tossing on a match before flinging it off of the launcher into the night sky, or thumping it into the Poo Pond at the end of the mission.

Sadly, professionalism won out for once.


----------



## Tank Troll (2 Oct 2012)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I always wondered......what would have happened if a rocket hit the poo pond?




Ummm I'm pretty sure a couple did. I know of at least 2 that hit in 07.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Oct 2012)

I'd pity the EOD techs that would have the task to deal with the thing if it landed as a dud in there.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Oct 2012)

Poo pond was an aiming point for the Taliban. Not sure what they will use now. ;D


----------



## Pieman (2 Oct 2012)

> How did your pelican box work as a boat?


If it was used as a boat in the poo pond I guess it faired those crappy waters fairly well. Didn't sink or nuthin.


----------



## CombatDoc (2 Oct 2012)

That's because Pelican products are guaranteed for life, except for shark attack, bear attack and children under 5.


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Oct 2012)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> That's because Pelican products are guaranteed for life, except for shark attack, bear attack and children under 5.



Them kids can wreck anything these days.


----------

